# To MTS or not to MTS



## maboleth (15 Mar 2017)

People seem to be divided about these snails. Some see them as pests, some as valuable companions of their tanks. Usually old-school aquarists, plant-breeders and veterans are pro-MTS. New school prefers squeaky clean tanks with no snails or only Nerites.

Me? I'm on the fence. I have only few of Danube Nerites in the main tank. Currently I keep MTS in a bowl of water with a bit of substrate. I love these snails. I love their looks and how the bury in the sand. They are fun to watch and are also good cleaners. They eat a single food pellet in no time and they don't touch plants. They also somewhat change the colors of their shells depending on the substrate, which is fun.

BUT, having them multiply like crazy does sound terrifying. It's not just their prolific multiplication, but claims of certain people to be unable to control them at all, tearing up the tanks etc. I find that dubious. First of all, I wouldn't want to eradicate them, but to control their numbers. I see no reason to destroy them completely. I think that's a false logic. This snail is beneficial after all and never eats plants.

However, have you been able to control them with baits? My plan is to use the baits from time to time to reduce their numbers. I'd like to hear the stories of people that had them over the years in planted tanks. Thanks!


----------



## dw1305 (15 Mar 2017)

Hi all, 





maboleth said:


> However, have you been able to control them with baits? My plan is to use the baits from time to time to reduce their numbers. I'd like to hear the stories of people that had them over the years in planted tanks. Thanks!


I always have them in my tanks. 

Baiting with an algal wafer, courgette, red pepper etc works well. 

They also tend to come out of the substrate and climb up the tank walls after lights out, and can be netted out.

cheers Darrel


----------



## zozo (15 Mar 2017)

In my case the Ramshorn multiplies faster..  As long is i keep aquarium, i never worried about snails.. And till now never experienced any of them as a pest.

The only thing i maybe doing different is feeding the fish very little. The tank provides more food then you might think of..  Especialy if you have snails..


----------



## greenmac75 (15 Mar 2017)

If you want a pristine sand soil tank then no. Anything else they are great for aeration in substrate.


----------



## maboleth (15 Mar 2017)

Good to know, thanks guys! I tend to agree - as long as you keep your tank in shape, I guess the snail population will be fine. Taking actions before the problem occurs that is.




greenmac75 said:


> If you want a pristine sand soil tank then no.



Not sure what did you mean? Doesn't MTS keep sand moved and aerated? Or did you mean they level out the gravel?


----------



## dw1305 (16 Mar 2017)

Hi all,





maboleth said:


> Not sure what did you mean? Doesn't MTS keep sand moved and aerated? Or did you mean they level out the gravel?


If you have a two layer substrate, and MTS, then the larger sized particles tend to end up on top over time.

It is the same effect ("granular convection") you get when you shake a packet of muesli, and all the nuts end up on top.

cheers Darrel


----------



## maboleth (16 Mar 2017)

oh, yeah, got it now! Thanks! Luckily, I don't have any of that.


----------



## three-fingers (24 Mar 2017)

maboleth said:


> However, have you been able to control them with baits?


No baits, too lazy for that.

Clea helena

They reproduce very slowly via sexual reproduction. You can add just one to a small tank to control a population of MTS, if you add a few they will breed (slowly) so would eventually totally wipe out a population of MTS.

Depending on the size of tank and depth of substrate, certain species of Botiidae would also be great for either controlling or eradicating a population too (they are also just fun fish to keep).


----------



## maboleth (25 Mar 2017)

Thanks. I want to avoid the killings and empty shells, If I can. I hope that I could just net them on the glass and share them to other aquarists that need them.


----------

